

Ask HN: Can you give me some advices about IT outsourcing? - butteff

Hello, friends. I&#x27;m IT entrepreneur from Moscow with web development and linux skills. And now I starting IT outsourcing with my small team.<p>I have got two projects for it:<p>1. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;webica.org - outsourcing web development<p>2. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;adminicana.ru&#x2F;en.html - remote linux administration<p>So, may be you can give me some advices about it? What you want to see in outsourcing company? If you will hire remote people, how you will find them? freelance sites, google, forums, something else? Can you know another websites full of IT people, where I can talk about it as well?<p>Thank you.
======
mgav
One suggestion is to be extremely responsive. Make sure no question or comment
gets missed. Answer quickly, clearly, correctly and succinctly, every time.
Make sure you clarify anything you're unsure of.

~~~
butteff
thank you for answering

